# Ghost Surge



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing ghost surges for lack of a better term. I see them clearly and then they are gone when rider ping comes to my phone. 

For example: I am in the middle of a 2.1x surge and get a ping clearly in that area. No surge comes up. Did Uber change it like .0001 seconds before I accepted it. Seems like BS to me. It makes me want to cancel on that pax and wait for another ping with surge pricing recognized. Just another way Uber screws there drivers. Not cool. 

Here is what the UberBot had to say to my request to correct the charges: 

Thanks for writing in. Sorry to hear you had some confusion over whether or not it was surging when you accepted this trip.

Surge is constantly shifting differently throughout the city and changes in real time, depending on the demand in particular areas. Because of that, the amount can change minute to minute and will be based on the time of the trip request.

I can confirm that the surge amount for this trip is correct when you accepted the trip.

If you have any further questions, I’m always happy to help.

#1 I didn't have any confusion. 
#2 You are not always happy to help. 
This customer service is insane !


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Typical. It's not an actual surge it's just an anticipated increase in pings, perhaps. Never trust the surge map. If you get one cool, but don't worry about catering to following the map or worrying about where to be because of the colors.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

The pax who ordered the ride immediately after the surge ended, are the worst pax ever. They always had lowest ratings.. And they never gotten a ride from me.


----------



## baldmonkey (Jul 16, 2015)

Yea, the passenger app updates first as the lingering pings from the surge are still going through and being accepted. Passenger will see demand shift first, and those waiting for drop will immediately call for ride when surge ends. As previous poster stated, these are my least favorite rides, and if I had the gaul to I would decline non surge requests during times when it fluxuates surge/non surge.


----------

